# JAKARTA | MTH 27 Office Suite | 16 fl | U/C



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

JAKARTA | MTH 27 Office Suite | 16fl | U/C 

Rendering









​


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

latest update by VRS


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

Update, already topping off


----------

